# swollen back foot.



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

noticed last nite my dogs back foot was swollen.
ive had one oppinion on it wich i think is the prob but wat do you peeps go on it????

i was gonna give it a couple of days to see how it goes but im seriously thinking of getting her into the vets asap.

i ibby scrubbed it last nite wich leaned it up and has helped her walk on it better but the swelling is still there, its also weeping again now 

attached are 2 pics.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Has she troden on something nasty...weed killer or something like that? Or an abcess of some kind.
Looks like it will need some antibiotics and maybe will need draining


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Hiya 

One of our dogs foot looked a bit like your girls when he got grass seed in it. Even though we cleaned it etc it did take a few days to settle down but he was ok.

Hope she gets better soon


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks like a dermoid cyst/abcess.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

ty for ur quick reply all.

i aint used no weed killer, i did walk her over the woods a few days ago tho but since then ive given her quick walks around block coz of hot wetha.

im gonna go down and investigate furtha...ill take more pics in a min and post em.

ps..i was thinking rass seed coz my mums staffys foot went simalar like it...also garryd said the same coz of tia's foot but not to sure wat to make of it..


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Must admit, I thought a grass seed to. They can be a right sod to get out though and you have to make sure you get all of it.


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

It could be a number of things:
foreign body, such as a grass seed. may have even stood on something sharpe - making it painful and swollen.

the best thing to do is inspect the swollen foot, inbetween the toes and pad. move the hair around on the foot to inspect it further.

see the web link on how to treat a swollen paw: How To Treat a Swollen Paw | eHow.com

hope this helps!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

ty daycare4dgs im gonna keep that link.

sorry the 1st and second pic are not all that clear, but ive just investigated a min ago and found a lumpy bit on her foot, it looks sore...maybe something got in thro there.

looks like im gonna ring vet sooner then i thort.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Gawd knows 

Let us know what the vet says.

Dont forget your purse!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Gawd knows
> 
> Let us know what the vet says.
> 
> Dont forget your purse!


thx bullbreeds  Im gonna get it free coz im not working atm so thats somethink i spose.

ive sent of 2 applications for jobs...i know this sounds terrible but i hope they dont reply till its healed lol


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ty daycare4dgs im gonna keep that link.
> 
> sorry the 1st and second pic are not all that clear, but ive just investigated a min ago and found a lumpy bit on her foot, it looks sore...maybe something got in thro there.
> 
> looks like im gonna ring vet sooner then i thort.


no probs. the lump could be a secondary infection! if there is a foreign body in there I.E: grass seed then it will be more irritating for your dog and become infected, so you are better taking her to the vet.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> thx bullbreeds  Im gonna get it free coz im not working atm so thats somethink i spose.
> 
> ive sent of 2 applications for jobs...i know this sounds terrible but i hope they dont reply till its healed lol


......Dont blame you.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

daycare4dogs said:


> no probs. the lump could be a secondary infection! if there is a foreign body in there I.E: grass seed then it will be more irritating for your dog and become infected, so you are better taking her to the vet.


gonna ring vets rite now.

it looks so much bigger in real life then on pics...like a blooming hippos foot 

ill let ya's know how i get on if i get in today.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> ......Dont blame you.




ive had so much go wrong these past few weeks and payout, this woulda just topped it rite off... ive only so much in the bank to cover stuff  cant offord insurance now wiv 4 bullys... so bank account was the only way.

still..ill let ya know


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ive had so much go wrong these past few weeks and payout, this woulda just topped it rite off... ive only so much in the bank to cover stuff  cant offord insurance now wiv 4 bullys... so bank account was the only way.
> 
> still..ill let ya know


Its always the way aint it 

They say it comes in three's but its more like double that where im concerned!

Good luck.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Its always the way aint it
> 
> They say it comes in three's but its more like double that where im concerned!
> 
> Good luck.


Bit like me then...mockered lol.

Got a sit and wait appointment at 4 oclock... eitha that or they couldnt get me in untill fri ffs  i just so h8 these pdsa vets but ill just ave to wait and see how it goes .


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

hope you get it sorted Eolabeo - looks very swollen in the pics. Let us know how you get on


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

tootsiesmum said:


> hope you get it sorted Eolabeo - looks very swollen in the pics. Let us know how you get on


ty 

ur name suits this thread donnit  tootsie = foot lol.

but thx i will let u all know


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ty
> 
> ur name suits this thread donnit  tootsie = foot lol.
> 
> but thx i will let u all know


lol didnt notice that 

one of the carers that looks after her if I go away refuses to call her name in public lol well he is a 70 year old gentleman and he thinks somebody might get the wrong impression if he is seen in public calling ' tootsie ' to a 12" high white pom


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Awwww poor pooch - hope you get it sort out Loe - is there a lot of heat in the leg/foot?? Thats a sure sign that its infected. You could put it in a bowl of luke warm, lightly salted water - it wont cure it but it'll give her some relief until you get to the vet


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Jo I was just going to suggest the same thing - warm salty water and soak it and maybe have another nose through the toes etc to see if you can see anything


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Bit like me then...mockered lol.
> 
> Got a sit and wait appointment at 4 oclock... eitha that or they couldnt get me in untill fri ffs  i just so h8 these pdsa vets but ill just ave to wait and see how it goes .


Lets us know how you get on, hope it turns out ok


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

As jo P says salt water will help It looks to me like she got something in that the only thing you gotta be real carefull of is if it starts swelling up the leg! 
Like i said before ,if your lucky it might bust and then theres a good chance it might come out!
But if it dont go down in a day or two ,you will have to take her to a vet!
Thats a fcuker of an injury mind As most know on here my Tias been through the same this year ,in the end i have had 2 opps donemy Tias hung around on and off for 5months! shes only just got over it!


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

It could be an allergic reaction to something like a wasp or bee sting if the sting is still in it that would swell and be most sore . Or it could be dermatitus as the weather has been hot and dogs sweat from thier feet it could have cause a bacterial infection that she may have chewed at , either way loe hope she is cool when you get back , let us know how it all went .


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

thx all 

ave got back from the vets and they said its pretty badly swollen but cant seem to see wats the matter, They gave me some steroids and attibiotics and said to bring her back on friday....They said if the swelling aint started to go down by fri then they are gonna have to open it up and ave a look.

Shes sun bathing atm so shes nice and quiet  gonna soak her foot in the luke warm salty water then aswell as suggested so she feels abit more comphy.

Andrea said about the dermintitis thing...had me wondering ya know coz last year her back paws went sore but they never swelled up so that has me wondering....but also the grass seed thing sounds pretty much wat can be the corse aswell coz of tia's foot and my mums staffys foot going the same.

we will just have ta wait and see wat accures on friday  thx all very much for ya help and kind words x


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Fingers crossed the tablets work and all will be well within a day or 2


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Fingers crossed the tablets work and all will be well within a day or 2


ty  i hope so to...it is sore because wen myself cheked it out and the vets she started shaking bless her 

so yep...me fingers are crossed


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

awww I hope the anti biotics work by Friday - at least it doesnt seem to be bothering her


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Hope the meds work by friday for her, glad it doesn't seem to be bothering her, bless


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Daisy ,s foot was sore but not that bad after she had been bandaged for 5 days after cutting her paw the vet said it was dermatitus due to being hot and sweaty in the bandage , have you rescently given her anything like raw beef or a bone , some dogs who are allergic to beef get itchy paws and will nibble them making them quite painfull . Did the vet rule out a sting such as wasp , dogs can be allergic the same as people and it can be treated with human antihystamine like piraton .


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

How is the patient today Eolabeo?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

Shes doing fine so far tootsie tyvm 

her foot has gone down in size so..so far so good


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Glad her foot is going down, poor soul. Hopefully she is on the mend!


----------

